

Database of all Marvel characters - uberneo
http://marvelousdb.com/

======
ImJasonH
Does this adhere to the Marvel API Terms of Service?[0]

Specifically, "Storage. You may not indefinitely cache Content and further
agree to follow the content retention rules, as set forth here:
[http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution."](http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution.")

This looks cool, but it seems to have just scraped the API, and I'd hate to
see it taken down for violating their rules.

edit: You also seem to be distributing results of the API in the GitHub repo,
which might violate this: "You may not...redistribute the Content or Tools
except within your Apps."

[0] [http://developer.marvel.com/terms](http://developer.marvel.com/terms)

------
uberneo
Here is the Blog about it --[https://orchestrate.io/blog/2014/04/08/explore-
the-marvel-un...](https://orchestrate.io/blog/2014/04/08/explore-the-marvel-
universe-with-orchestrate/) And here is the Source Code --
[https://github.com/asamiller/marvelousdb](https://github.com/asamiller/marvelousdb)

~~~
Raphmedia
Very pertinent information. Thanks!

------
mhd
Apparently they can't cope with two characters having the same name (not a
rare thing in the Marvel universe):

[http://marvelousdb.com/character/1011256](http://marvelousdb.com/character/1011256)

~~~
zyxley
Yeah, comics have enough duplicates of everything (including, in some cases,
multiple identical clones of the same character) that the only sane way way to
handle it is to assign an arbitrary unique ID to each character.

------
uberneo
Here is the actual JSON for each comics and characters
--[https://github.com/asamiller/marvelousdb/tree/master/data/](https://github.com/asamiller/marvelousdb/tree/master/data/)

------
Brashman
How are the results sorted? When I search "Spider-man", the first result is
Boomerang, and none of the results on the first page are for the Peter Parker
Spider-man (result #2 is Ben Reilly Spider-man).

~~~
VonGuard
Yeah, I searched for "Nimrod" and got nothing but a few other characters who
reference encounters with him. He's in Marvel Universe, so clearly they're
just picking and choosing who gets in here. This database is sorely lacking,
and the search function is meh... Not a knock on the Node.js code, more of a
knock on the Marvel API.

I know we're not supposed to be negative on here, but this is a cut and dry
Comic Book Guy situation....

 _clears throat_

"Worst..... database..... ever...."

~~~
asamil
This was a little project I did when Marvel's API first came out. I scraped
all the data and put it in a database that allowed better searching/browsing.
I probably need to periodically scrape the API again to pull in changes and
additions as they add them. Hopefully Marvel will update the data and make it
more complete.

~~~
caseysoftware
How in the world is this repo compatible with their TOS -
[http://developer.marvel.com/terms](http://developer.marvel.com/terms) ?

------
runn1ng
This looks cool and sexy, but I have to say, I still prefer the wikia database

[http://marvel.wikia.com/Main_Page](http://marvel.wikia.com/Main_Page)

It's much uglier, but much more useful for any actual, ahem ahem, "research".

------
kieranajp
First tried searching for 'Quake', then 'Daisy Johnson' [0]. Nada :(

[0]:
[http://marvel.wikia.com/Daisy_Johnson_%28Earth-616%29](http://marvel.wikia.com/Daisy_Johnson_%28Earth-616%29)

------
helyka
I'm disappointed
[http://marvelousdb.com/character/1017316](http://marvelousdb.com/character/1017316)

------
nutjob123
I appreciate this being open source but why on earth would you store this
information in JSON rather than a relational DB?

~~~
asamil
I had to pull the data out of Marvel's API which returns JSON. Then the data
was stored in Orchestrate.io as the database. The JSON data is included in the
repo so other people don't have to scrape Marvel's API.

~~~
maxerickson
Did you get special permission to do this? It is against the generic terms:

[http://developer.marvel.com/terms](http://developer.marvel.com/terms)

 _Use of our Content. You may not change or edit the Content (e.g., modify,
augment). You agree to follow Marvel 's attribution and linking rules, as set
forth here:
[http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution](http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution).
You also agree to delete any Content upon Marvel's request (or if Marvel
disables the Marvel API (or upon termination, see below)). You agree to
configure your Apps to request only Content that is needed by such App. You
may not (except with Marvel's prior written approval): (i) use any Content, or
the Marvel API or Tools for any commercial purpose; or (ii) redistribute the
Content or Tools except within your Apps.

Storage. You may not indefinitely cache Content and further agree to follow
the content retention rules, as set forth here:
[http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution.*](http://developer.marvel.com/documentation/attribution.*)

------
coldcode
There is one character so super he's in the database but you can't find him.

------
grimmdude
I didn't realize so many of the Marvel characters had UK citizenship.

